# The PIGTAILED HEART - 1940s LA noir



## kayakruthie (Jan 28, 2010)

On the gritty mean streets of 1940s Los Angeles, investigator Jack Clayton has few illusions-he knows all about LA corruption. Yet when the infamously feisty defense lawyer Jerry Giesler asks him to find witnesses for Hollywood's latest sensational murder trial, he tumbles into a web of gambling, corruption, and international espionage, and into the arms of a siren so dangerous she could set off the whole powder keg.

Based on a true criminal trial, and years of research, this sweeping, rip-roaring saga lives and breathes the hardscrabble times of pre-war Los Angeles: glamor, gambling, political corruption, and the explosive appetites of a thriving young megalopolis.



Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Sounds intriguing!  Downloaded the sample!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Ruth, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## kayakruthie (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you, Carol.  I have to go make some popcorn, and get ready for "Boardwalk Empire".


----------



## davinci (Feb 24, 2010)

After I watched Boardwalk Empire last night, I hopped online and bought a copy of your book.  What an opening!  Now that's a prologue--babes, glamor, Hollywood, sex, violence.  You establish character, mood, place, time period, action, and suspense all in one gripping scene.  Can't wait to read the rest.


----------



## kayakruthie (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks, DaVinci, I hope you enjoy it.  I though Boardwalk Empire was pretty great.  Once the storylines get going, I think it'll be more suspenseful and dynamic.  The writers seemed to have worked too hard to "explain" everything up front.  Like the bit about Nucky's wife.  Should've come much later.  But the setting, direction, costumes, and setup were great.


----------



## tomthompson (Sep 1, 2010)

Saw you have another one out, so I had to pick it up.  What a prologue!  Ellroy might have some competition.


----------



## kayakruthie (Jan 28, 2010)

Ellroy!  Wow!  Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

Hello, Ruth. I just backed your book on authonomy.


----------



## tomthompson (Sep 1, 2010)

What's authonomy?


----------



## kayakruthie (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you, Bob.  I started yours and am loving it.

Tom, authonomy.com is an online writers' community where writers upload their books, and comment on each other's work.  Ostensibly, the object of the site is to get enough endorsements to reach the top five, and then get a read from an editor at Harper Collins.  But few take that ambition seriously.  It is a place to get some good criticism of your work, helpful hints about publishing opportunities, and an environment of camaraderie.  I've been astonished at how good some of the writing is, and I've made some good friends.  Everyone for the most part is very supportive.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Just bought your book and put it in queue to be read.  There was a time in high school when I was obsessed with 40s noir and Hollywood to the point I rocked the seamed stockings, pencil skirts and retro pumps.


----------



## kayakruthie (Jan 28, 2010)

KindleChickie, I was obsessed, too.  I took all of my mother's old Vogue patterns, and sewed my college wardrobe.  No doubt I looked a bit strange walking across campus.  Now I just wear a fedora.

Thanks for the purchase.


----------



## davinci (Feb 24, 2010)

Had to tell you I really liked this.  I felt like I was living in the period, all that great noir stuff.  You kind of left it open at the end for a sequel.  Are you going to make Jack Clayton a series?  Like Easy Rawlings?


----------



## kayakruthie (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you, DaVinci. Today we're featured on The Frugal Kindle. Thank you Elizabeth. You are the best!

http://thefrugalkindle.blogspot.com/


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

kayakruthie said:


> KindleChickie, I was obsessed, too. I took all of my mother's old Vogue patterns, and sewed my college wardrobe. No doubt I looked a bit strange walking across campus. Now I just wear a fedora.
> 
> Thanks for the purchase.


Hey those seamed stockings helped me pass biology! My teacher loved them. LOL


----------



## kayakruthie (Jan 28, 2010)

KindleChickie, I never understood why fellas found seamed stockings sexy.  I wonder why they haven't made a comeback.  Too subtle for today's market?


----------



## kayakruthie (Jan 28, 2010)

We're featured today in Historical Novel Review.

http://historicalnovelreview.blogspot.com/

Thank you Gemi for such a wonderful write-up, and for all your support of Kindle writers.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

kayakruthie said:


> We're featured today in Historical Novel Review.
> 
> http://historicalnovelreview.blogspot.com/
> 
> Thank you Gemi for such a wonderful write-up, and for all your support of Kindle writers.


My pleasure, Ruth. It was very easy to immerse myself in the book. I could've easily finished it in two days if the family hadn't kept clamoring for dinner - attention-hogs .


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi Ruth,

Another great book, thanks for leading me to the site.

I've tagged your books.

Melx


----------



## kayakruthie (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you, Mel.  I've gotten all my shoebox novels up on Kindle now.  So I guess it's time to start something fresh.  That'll be a relief I think.  All the best!!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for bumping this thread.  I just finished Draculas and was wondering what to start next when I saw this thread.  Bought this book a bit ago and I will start it today.


----------



## kayakruthie (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you, KindleChickie.  It has turned a number of readers on to California history, which is really a lot of fun for me.  I love history, and to make it come alive for people, well, it doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## kayakruthie (Jan 28, 2010)

We're up on Nook now. No reviews yet. For that you'll still have to go to Amazon.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/books/product.aspx?ean=2940012705297


----------



## kayakruthie (Jan 28, 2010)

We're featured today on The Indie Spotlight:

http://www.theindiespotlight.com/

Thank you, Greg. You are a champion for writers and independent thought.


----------



## kayakruthie (Jan 28, 2010)

Today Scott Nicholson is featuring "The Pigtailed Heart" on The Indie Books Blog. Scott is back from a marathon three-month blog tour. Congratulations, Scott, you're a real inspiration.

http://indiebooksblog.blogspot.com/


----------



## SteveMalley (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey, found your thread while searching for other Noir authors, and all that talk about seamed stockings made me go weak at the knees. ;-p After that, I just *had* to buy your book...

Can't wait to read it!


----------



## SteveMalley (Sep 22, 2010)

Long as I'm in the neighborhood, I suppose I should mention that for the next two weeks I'm giving away one of my thrillers, absolutely FREE! Poison Door is modern-day Noir with two strong female protagonists, intelligent and full of action.

Details are on my website: http://stevemalley.com


----------



## kayakruthie (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks, Steve.  I'm a huge fan of noir, too.  And seamed stockings, well . . . there has to be a revival for sure.


----------



## Misha Crews (Nov 11, 2010)

Ooooh, I LOVE 1940s Hollywood!  Can't wait to read your book!


----------



## kayakruthie (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks, Misha.  I hope you enjoy it.  I spent years researching it, so there are some rare tidbits for the Hollywood noir crowd.


----------



## kayakruthie (Jan 28, 2010)

The second season of Boardwalk Empire is over, but you can get your flapper fix with "The Pigtailed Heart".  Can you believe they killed off Jimmy?  How can they do that?


----------



## kayakruthie (Jan 28, 2010)

And the third season is coming up soon!


----------



## kayakruthie (Jan 28, 2010)

Today I'm blogging at Reading the Past about writing historical novels.

http://readingthepast.blogspot.com/2013/04/writing-wwii-novel-guest-post-by-ruth.html


----------



## kayakruthie (Jan 28, 2010)

This is Boardwalk Empire's last season!  The Pigtailed Heart is Atlantic City transported to Venice, California.  The essence of noir.


----------

